# commuting to the phils



## texxan1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys and Gals,

I am new here and looking for some questions to a few answers.

I am considering a job in Azerbiajan currently and If i went that route. I would consider living in the philippines on my time off. I would be working 1 month on and one month off .

I have grown tired of traveling back and forth to Texas from my current job in Alaska.

I was curious to know if anyone does this kind of commuting and how well it works for them.

I do plan to retire to the philippines in 5 years time. 

If i take this job, id like to start the progression a little early.

I make good money, but dont want to spend alot so would likely buy a small condo somewhere within an hour from an airport that could take me to Manila or Cebu...

Lots of things on my mind, but was just curious

Thanks for having me

Thomas


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Thomas welcome 

1 month on/off? Oil rig?

There's a member here whose work schedule is just like yours and he is a neighbor and a personal friend.

He is here living in Subic Bay. 
An hour or less away from Clark International Airport.


----------



## texxan1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes in oil and gas... Im land based in Alaska and Azerbijian would be the same...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Is there much difference between the flying time between Alaska and Texas and Azerbijian and the Philippines. I would check which airports in the Philippines service Azerbijian as you could end up spending a day just travelling within the Philippines just to make your international flight.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I know a couple guys here in Iloilo that do that. They are closer than Azerbiajan, though... I don't know much of their details, but I do know they have been doing it for quite a few years. So... it is doable, at least. 

I would be concerned with flight times and costs. It looks to be a lot farther than the Alaska/Texas route - but the PI's are nice


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Although I haven't tried it yet I get the impression that airline tickets are a lot more expensive when bought in the Philippines compared to Europe or the US.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Although I haven't tried it yet I get the impression that airline tickets are a lot more expensive when bought in the Philippines compared to Europe or the US.


I think you may be right. My round trip PI/Texas ticket cost a lot more than my Texas/PI tickets. Of course there are a lot of factors: buying tickets in advance, time of year etc...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I think you may be right. My round trip PI/Texas ticket cost a lot more than my Texas/PI tickets. Of course there are a lot of factors: buying tickets in advance, time of year etc...


I think the biggest factor is that the deep discounts are not available in the Philippines due to the smaller demand.


----------



## texxan1 (Apr 5, 2016)

The cost of the tickets isnt an issue with me. My company pays my first class travel wherever i go... So its more or less dependent on if its a hassle or not..

i dont want to live in Cebu or Manila and really just want to find kind of a home base...

Thanks for the info, hope to find someone who does this and get in touch with them.

its represents a start on my transition to life abroad.

currently i commute back and forth to Texas every two weeks and i certainly dont want to commute to the phils every two weeks... That would get way to old with that much travel lol

Thanks guys

Thomas


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

texxan1 said:


> currently i commute back and forth to Texas every two weeks and i certainly dont want to commute to the phils every two weeks... That would get way to old with that much travel lol


That could be the problem with the Philippines, unless you live on the doorstep of the airport you need for your international flights you will waste a day each side just travelling to and from the airport. We need to travel from the Subic area to Manila for our outbound flights. For an early flight, anytime before lunchtime we stay the night before in Manila. For later flights we leave in the early hours in the morning for the 3-5 hour drive to Manila. In the UK that would be about 1 1/2 for the same distance. If you need an internal flight trying to fly in on your day of departure can easily end in tears.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Cebu has some good international connections, and traffic is nowhere near as bad as Manila. There are some nice places to stay near the city.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Better to buy a ticket to lets say hong kong then transfer out to your job place. Its cheaper that way then bought out of manila.... I know I have done checked.


----------

